# Bobcat 742



## Bradendavis4 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey I would appreciate any help or advise. I just bought a 742 skid steer. It's a smaller skidster and I do a lot of apartment buildings. Is my skidy big enough to do snow? Worth it? If so, what would I use (plow, box plow etc.) Thanks again I'm new to the skid steer thing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A little background would be helpful, location, typically snow fall amounts, typical moisture content and size of property's you plan to cater too are things that all play into the direction/advise you'll be given. After all you can use just aboot anything to push/plow snow...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

U can do some work with it but i wouldnt be using an 8' box in any heavy snow.. im sure you can use a bucket and scoop and dump away.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bradendavis4 said:


> Hey I would appreciate any help or advise. I just bought a 742 skid steer. It's a smaller skidster and I do a lot of apartment buildings. Is my skidy big enough to do snow? Worth it? If so, what would I use (plow, box plow etc.) Thanks again I'm new to the skid steer thing.


You have to answer Buff's questions before anybody can give you a reasonable response. I will tell you this much I would not want no rubber edge pusher. Way to much traction loss.


----------



## Bradendavis4 (Mar 2, 2017)

Utah is where I am from. I have a lot of accounts. I just got a large apartment complex that is right. I think mostly I was wondering what would be the best fit for it as far as wat to put on it? I'm not gonna use it for any open large lots or nothing. Storms go from 2 to 8 inches normally 
Thank u


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

So I assume you're in the SLC area then?

I'd look at Snow Wolf ProSeries or UltraSeries 8' 
http://snowwolfplows.com/products/pro-series/
http://snowwolfplows.com/products/ultra-series/


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> So I assume you're in the SLC area then?
> 
> I'd look at Snow Wolf ProSeries or UltraSeries 8'
> http://snowwolfplows.com/products/pro-series/
> http://snowwolfplows.com/products/ultra-series/


X2 you don't want no pusher, If so a 6' might be to much in 2 to 8''.


----------



## Bradendavis4 (Mar 2, 2017)

FredG said:


> X2 you don't want no pusher, If so a 6' might be to much in 2 to 8''.


So ud recommend a blade?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

In fact if I did not have the pusher I would like to have a Boss 9'2 v plow on the skid. I know a guy that got one. He will smoke me with that 8' pusher I have on my skid.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bradendavis4 said:


> So ud recommend a blade?


Yes I personally would it's a lite machine.


----------



## Bradendavis4 (Mar 2, 2017)

FredG said:


> In fact if I did not have the pusher I would like to have a Boss 9'2 v plow on the skid. I know a guy that got one. He will smoke me with that 8' pusher I have on my skid.


I'm only pushing 36hp. Could it handle a 8fter?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bradendavis4 said:


> I'm only pushing 36hp. Could it handle a 8fter?


Go to artic or protect etc. You can get the info what they recommend for your machine. Start there. I would think a blade would be better for your machine. No it will not handle a 8' pusher. IMO


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Going with a 7 or 8foot blade allows you to windrow which is an advantage for smaller machines because you're not carrying the "full" load like you would with a pusher. You can add a set of wings to the blade to give extra with for lighter snows and to also help with trail off too. 
Keep in mind he length of the push also determines the size of the pusher for the machine. For example if you're longest push was 100ft you could run a wider pusher verses if you're longest push was 200ft. The more snow you carry the heavy machine and more hp is needed.


----------

